# anschlussmaße RM element team SC 2001/2002



## felixthewolf (3. Dezember 2006)

hi

zwecks teilesuche benötige ich mal die anschlussmaße für den rahmen:

stützendurchmesser?
klemmschellendurchmesser?
umwerferschelle?
geht top oder downswing?
steuerrohrlänge bei 19"?
innenlagerbreite?

vielen dank, felix


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2006)

hi

zwecks teilesuche benötige ich mal die anschlussmaße für den rahmen:

stützendurchmesser? -> 26,8
klemmschellendurchmesser? ->32 (31,8)
umwerferschelle? ->31,8
geht top oder downswing? -> beides
steuerrohrlänge bei 19"? -> 130
innenlagerbreite? ->73mm

vielen dank, felix

-> Bitte, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (3. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> hi
> 
> zwecks teilesuche benötige ich mal die anschlussmaße für den rahmen:
> 
> ...




shit, gleich 2x griff ins klo...

es gibt keine leichten stützen in 26,8mm
und es gibt eine leichten lager in 73mm gehäusebreite...

tretlager auf 68mm runterfräsen sollte machbar sein, das sattelrohr auf 27,2mm aufreiben sicherlich auch nicht, aber wie siehts dann mit der stabilität aus? vllt hats schon mal jmd gemacht?

gruss, felix


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Dezember 2006)

Race Face XY oder XY0 Seatpost. Die XY0 in 26,8 x 400mm wiegt 260 Gramm. Ja ich weiß, bei solchen Gewichten kriegt der echte Weightweenie schon Ausschlag - ich wollte es aber trotzdem anmerken. Geht wahrscheinlich schon leichter, kenne aber keine Stütze, die besser zu diesem Bike passen würde. Und für geile Optik mit klasse Funktion würde ich gerne mal 50 Gramm opfern - kannst ja dafür an anderer Stelle ein paar Löcher reinbohren .
Das mit dem Sattelrohr auffräsen halte ich für äußerst bedenklich. Wer sich das mit dem Tretlagergehäuse antun will und dabei keine Schweißnähte mit anfräst - bitteschön. Was für eine Kurbel soll denn rein? 

bike-it-easy


----------



## felixthewolf (3. Dezember 2006)

der rahmen wir eh entlackt (der hat leider eh kein original-lack mehr) und eloxiert und dient als basis für ein leichtes fully.
dran kommt nur carbon, ne schmolke stütze und powerarms.
die teile hab ich also alle schon da. und halt alles kein ritchey oder XT-zeug, was man einfach mal in der passenden grösse nochmal bestellen kann.

achso, wir wurde gerade mitgeteilt, dass der rahmen irgendwann auch schon 27,2mm hatte, wan war der wechsel?

noch ist der rahmen nicht da, das tretlager wird wohl auf alle fälle gekürzt werden. mit dem sattelrohr muss ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen.
aber ne race face stütze fällt schon mal aus 

gruss und dank, felix


----------



## xtobix (3. Dezember 2006)

hallo felix!
SCHÖN  ein rocky element... na da wird ja aus der 60% bald eine 100%.
ich bin gespannt!
hab ja auch noch einen 2001 tsc hier rumstehen. aus dem mal ein leichtes fully werden soll. das wird aber noch dauern.  
26,8 ist ein problem..da gibt es nichts richtig leichtes tune..USE..naja. ist ja auch selten geworden, die meisten rahmen haben ja 27,2. 
wandstärke ist 2,6 mm. denke da auf 2,4 zu gehen ist nicht das problem. 
27,2 beim element kam erst ab modeljahr 2004. wo dann auch die neuen lager am 3D-link verbaut wurden.
beim tretlagergehäuse sind bei mir links und rechts ca.1,2 cm bis zur schweißnaht. also auch platz für 5 mm.
zum eloxieren und scandium..bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer.
beim thema: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242575
hatte ich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3085418&postcount=15 ja schon mal angefragt. 
hab mich aber noch nicht weiter drum gekümmert. 
vielleicht bekommst du ja was neues raus. ach ja... aber nur der hauptrahmen ist aus scandium, der hinterbau ist alu.

ok bin auf fotos gespannt.


----------



## Alesana (3. Dezember 2006)

ich fahr in meinem 99er t.o. ne tune stütze, die is gut leicht und hat 26,8mm aber ich hab ausversehen auch noch ne tunestütze in 27,2mm bestellt gehabt und die passt genauso rein


----------



## b12k3 (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
das mit dem Tretlagergehäuse würd ich mir nochmal überlegen! Nicht das deine Kettenblätter, geschweige denn weiter hinten deine Kurbelarme, an die Schwinge kommen?!
Gruß

Till


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Dezember 2006)

Das macht aber nichts, solange die Achslänge des Innenlagers die richtige Dimension hat.

bike-it-easy


----------



## felixthewolf (3. Dezember 2006)

dirtjumpbastian schrieb:


> ich fahr in meinem 99er t.o. ne tune stütze, die is gut leicht und hat 26,8mm aber ich hab ausversehen auch noch ne tunestütze in 27,2mm bestellt gehabt und die passt genauso rein



hi das kann ja nicht sein, dann sitzt eine locker und muss fest geklemmt werden und die andere muss man sicher  fast mit dem hammer montieren.
aber 0,4mm über ne klemmung auszugleichen ist nicht sehr gesund fürs rohr.

mit dem tretlager ists kein problem, weil das eher an der tretlagerachse liegt.
bevor ich natürlich mit der fräse an den rahmen gehe, wird natürlich erstmal geguckt, in wie fern da noch was wegkann.

@tobi: es gibt heutzutage so viele eloxierte scandium-rahmen, da bin ich mir sehr sicher dass man auch das 7700er alu eloxiert bekommt, ohne dem material in der tiefe zu schaden. ich halte dich natürlich auf dem laufenden, obs klappt.

bisher haben ich den rahme noch nichtmal hier, das ganze wird sich also im rahmen einer winter-bastelei noch eine weile hinziehen

gruss, felix


----------



## Alesana (6. Dezember 2006)

achso, das kann also nich sein.^^ na denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (20. August 2017)

@felixthewolf S
orry, das ich den alten Thread noch einmal ausgrabe...aber hattest Du damals Deinen Element Rahmen auf 27,2mm aufgerieben, stehe gerade vor derselben Frage?!
Würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören.
Viele Grüße,
DaniT


----------



## felixthewolf (21. August 2017)

ich kanns gar nicht mehr genau sagen, aber ich glaube ich habs nicht ausgerieben, weil ich den Rahmen dann gar nicht verbaut habe...

Felix


----------



## DaniT (21. August 2017)

Hi Felix,
ah, alles klar, schade.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Vielleicht hat ja noch einer ne Idee?
Viele Grüße,
DaniT


----------

